# bolt pattern



## mikey gto (Jun 14, 2011)

What is the bolt pattern for a 67 gto ?


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

mikey gto said:


> What is the bolt pattern for a 67 gto ?


for wheels? 5 by 4.75


----------

